# 2001 Altima Mileage



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

My dad has a 2001 Nissan Altima which he purchased new back in '01. The car's mileage stinks (14 to 18 MPG). I get better mileage from my 1999 Expedition.
He did take it to the dealer when the car was a fews months old and was told "nothing was wrong". Before the warranty period is up, I'm going to pursue getting this resolved for him.

He does do city driving, but I would expect that the mileage would be better. Prior to this car, he had a 98 Ford Escort Wagon. That car did better than 25 MPG in the same type of driving he does now.

Can anyone with a similar Altima let me know what they do for mileage? 

Also, does any know about a problem with the TORQUE CONVERTER CLUTCH SOLENIOD VALVE?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

fuel economy for 2001 altima from edmunds.com:

city/highway

5-speed manual: 24/31

4-speed automatic: 22/30

should be somewhere around there because i have a 1996 altima which has the same engine


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

I get around 25-30 in mixed driving. 30+ when it's all highway.


You dad doesn't happen to have a 2001 GXE-LE, does he?


----------



## 2000SE (Oct 28, 2002)

What problem are you having with the TCCS?

How are you calculating mileage?
Also, mileage depends on driving style, gasoline quality........


----------

